#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Een dame om de rest van mijn leven mee te delen, Insha-Allah

## Someone.to.Love

Ben jij eerlijk, lief, vol met humor en hou je van een uitdagingen??? Dan ben je hier goed!

Ik ben een goed uitziende jongen van 28 jaar die werkzaam is in de Medische wereld. Sta met beide benen op de grond. Hou ervan om dagen te hebben vol activiteit, maar ik hou er ook van om eens lekker te luieren op de bank. Ook eens lekker uitwaaien op het strand zit er zeker wel in hoor.

Ik ben op zoek naar de volgende persoon
Zoek een leuke meid (max. 28) waarmee ik lief en leed kan delen. Iemand die altijd wel in is voor een grapje, maar dan aan de andere kant ook serieus kan zijn. Iemand die ervan houd om haar eigen uit de dagelijkse sleur te trekken af en toe. 

Iemand die openstaat voor nieuwe uitdagingen, en die zeker met beide benen op de grond staat. Iemand die mij dat beetje liefde en respect kan geven, waarna ik op zoek ben. 

*wa3laikoem asalaam,*

----------


## Someone.to.Love

up...

----------


## Someone.to.Love

up...

----------


## Someone.to.Love

up...

----------


## DeLiefste94

Je mag me een berichtje sturen

----------


## Someone.to.Love

up...

----------


## lariffiaa

Salaam zou je me kunnen pmen

----------


## Someone.to.Love

.......

----------


## Someone.to.Love

.......

----------


## Someone.to.Love

.......

----------


## Someone.to.Love

.......

----------


## Someone.to.Love

.......

----------


## Someone.to.Love

.......

----------


## Someone.to.Love

.......

----------


## Someone.to.Love

.......

----------


## Someone.to.Love

.......

----------


## Halima S

> Ben jij eerlijk, lief, vol met humor en hou je van een uitdagingen??? Dan ben je hier goed!
> 
> Ik ben een goed uitziende jongen van 28 jaar die werkzaam is in de Medische wereld. Sta met beide benen op de grond. Hou ervan om dagen te hebben vol activiteit, maar ik hou er ook van om eens lekker te luieren op de bank. Ook eens lekker uitwaaien op het strand zit er zeker wel in hoor.
> 
> Ik ben op zoek naar de volgende persoon
> Zoek een leuke meid (max. 28) waarmee ik lief en leed kan delen. Iemand die altijd wel in is voor een grapje, maar dan aan de andere kant ook serieus kan zijn. Iemand die ervan houd om haar eigen uit de dagelijkse sleur te trekken af en toe. 
> 
> Iemand die openstaat voor nieuwe uitdagingen, en die zeker met beide benen op de grond staat. Iemand die mij dat beetje liefde en respect kan geven, waarna ik op zoek ben. 
> 
> *wa3laikoem asalaam,*


Salam alles goed?

----------


## Someone.to.Love

.......

----------


## Someone.to.Love

.......

----------


## Someone.to.Love

.......

----------


## Someone.to.Love

.......

----------


## Someone.to.Love

.......

----------


## Someone.to.Love

.......

----------


## Someone.to.Love

.......

----------

